# Kings Ranch Project



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

This is a new construction Media room, the room is 20'Wx22'Lx10'H. The media room has an open flow to it and is adjacent to a full bar and wine closet along with a billiards area. The back of the room leads to the lower loggia and is essentially a wall of sliding glass that can be opened to create an open atmosphere. The floors are going to be stained concrete. The owners really wanted the home to have that Hawaiian open air feel.

I know what you're thinking...those aren't exactly ideal conditions acoustically, and you're right. But that's what we do, so no worries, we'll make it ideal. We're still in the initial design process and since the home is very open and rooms flow from one another, we've been working hand in hand with the interior designer to ensure that our project meshed with the entire home (Georgia George Interior Design, whom I have nothing but great things to say of).

One cool thing about the project is that the owners are very creative, and like lots of color...that makes the project fun. Just like the Silverwood theater this one will have some really cool ambient ceiling lighting as well as architectural effects (If you missed that one you can get the details on the home theater design mag website current feature). We're going to do some special effects on the screen wall as well.

Something else that's going to be a challenge is the guest wing door is in the center of the right wall (if you're facing the screen). We're going to do some sort of hidden door effect. Knowing Mario there will be all sorts of horns and whistles added throughout the project.

I've attached the beginning photos. We'll have the designs posted once the owner approves them which should be within a week...stay tuned. -AC


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome. 

IIRC, you need either 3 or 5 posts to be able to post pictures. Sounds like a great project though.


----------



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you Bryan...glad to be here, very cool site. I realized the pic issue after I had posted the thread. I'll have photos up soon.


----------



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

I stopped by the studio today to take some pictures of some other projects and Mario was there working on a 1" scale model of the entire room (1" = 1'). I had a chance to play around with it for a minute. There are going to be sliding wall panels that will hide the screen when not in use and will also provide artistic lighting effects. The panels on the model actual slide. The ceiling panels and chandelier are very cool. I'll post some pics of the model in a day or so when he's done with it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm curious to know if you'll have issues getting bass out of the room with all of the sliding glass. The only reason i'm wondering this is that my room 20X15X8 has full sliding glass doors across the 20ft. wall and when i put a sub in the room i couldn't even get the thing to hit but when i moved it to the front room it was night and day, loud, obnoxious, and sounded completly different then the other room. I believe the wall of glass had to do with the lack of bass.:dontknow:


----------



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

That's a good question...I'd be BSing you if I were to give you an answer right now. I'll ask Mario and our sound engineer, I'm sure they've got something up their sleeves for that. Last meeting I had with them they had about 90% of the sound issues worked out. I saw several different "disappearing wall panel" ideas using sound dampening foams, fabrics, and cases. At this point the client hasn't decided on what kind of screen they're going to use either. We're recommending perforated based off of the desire for the room to have multiple uses and our plans to make certain things disappear from view. Once you see the model you'll get what I mean.


----------



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a meeting with Mario and the sound engineer this afternoon. I'm sure it's a "no-brainer" that we work as a team with the AV designer to make sure that the room. The AV company on this project is Smith & Son's of Granite Bay, and the owner Ward Smith is handling the details on this one. He came by the studio today, so him and Mario trouble shooted the whole thing. It's funny, I still get excited when I hear all of these ideas coming to life. Remember, I'm the business side of MPS, my father Mario is the designer/craftsman, but hey someone's got to make sure the power bill gets paid...right? Anyways...yesterday I had mentioned a scale model being made of the project. I show up for the meeting and my Dad has blinged this thing out. I'll go over all of the details on Thursday after the clients get to see, after all it wouldn't be fair for them to get second viewing. I'll post pics of the model, which is a "to scale 1 inch=1 foot" model...along with all of the techniques that we are going to use to make sure the room sounds as good as it looks. In the mean time here are the pics of the "start" framed room. -AC


----------



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

here are some pics.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is gonna be one great place, i like where it's heading keep posting progress pics.:T

Have you asked the sound engineer about the bass issue? i'm curious still if he thinks all the glass will effect the it.:dontknow:


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Am I correct to assume that sound containment is not a priority for the owner (don't see any evidence of decoupling, like the soffit construction, ceiling cans)? Obviously it isn't a priority for everyone (I didn't focus on it due to my room's location - detached), just curious.


----------



## MPCHIEF (Sep 1, 2010)

Correct...although sound quality is important, these clients are not audiophiles. This room is meant to be the focal point of the home for gathering and entertaining. Their is an adjacent full bar, wine room, billiards, and the back walls open up to a loggia. 

I was going to load a bunch of pics of the model but don't have time to resize and edit to meet HTS requirements. Here's the direct link to the project photos on our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=197066873659033&id=146113355421052&aid=45761. Although we do maintain daily updates on projects, etc on FB we do not go into much detail of the project like on HTS and other forums so come back here for the details. 

As you can see the front wall (screen wall) has a huge oval with custom shoji screens that slide open to reveal a 103" screen. The oval will be back lit so that when it is closed there is an artistic lighting effect. The side columns center will be a plexiglass light bar. The ceiling will also have several acoustical treatments in different sections. The oval in the center of the ceiling will be acoustically treated as well. 

The right side of the room is also the main entrance to the guest quarters. We are going to make 3 acoustic wall panels that will completely hide the entrance along with adding more help with sound issues.


----------

